

Chemistry Creates Self-Stirring Liquids - prat
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2010/01/self-stirring-liquids/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
elblanco
Did anybody else think of this when they saw the pictures?

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zoTKXXNQIU>

